# ASUS GTX 560ti DCII at unbelievable price



## ankit0_0 (Apr 3, 2011)

ASUS GTX 560ti only for 13530 at lynx india check it out click here


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm, the Price has fallen for sure, I purchased with 14k! Few days later the TOP model will come at my purchase price 

OH!!! Look at this, *GTX 570 at Rs.18,700*, WOW, I should've waited...

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=92


----------



## SlashDK (Apr 3, 2011)

the prices at lynx do not include taxes and shipping charges. Check the prices elsewhere before conforming


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

Course they are not, but an Online price like Lynx's excluding Tax and else is the equal Price of Local dealers/retailers including all, so the Price must have fallen


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

add 1k more and you get the actual price - 14.5k and thats what we already know!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> OH!!! Look at this, GTX 570 at Rs.18,700, WOW, I should've waited...



Yeah you really should've.

Just a  few week back this ti's price was 3-4k more.


But which vendors card is better? Zotac or Asus?


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2011)

Zotac has heating issue in their GTX560 Ti ( oced cards ) - so it's better to stick with either Twin Frozr ( damn cool card ) or else what _ithehappy_ has bought


----------

